# need Suggestion!



## rashi1985 (Sep 25, 2011)

hello ,
i am new in this forum,,i was searching for web site to make me understand certain situations,,
my marriage gotta fixed abt 10 days back,,i am going for love marriage and it took 3 yrs to make my parents understand and ready.
my problem is my younger brother behaving very much rudely which all is making me shocked..he is telling me again and again tht after marriage i dont have any right to my house and my responsibilty goes to my future husband,,i never expected that the bound between my brother and me is so small and materialistic..he even said i should not ask for the money to my father,,i am still unmarried my marriage is in jan2011 but i feel like i am actually lonely and noone is mine,,,i am hurted a lot and dont knw how to deal with this??i need your suggestions to tackle this situation,,,,
Thanks & Regards
Rashi


----------

